# New car



## FOB442 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey, I recently got a hold of a 90' Maxima GXE, it runs great (I got it up to 135) but i need to know 2 things. A. Is this car worth turning into a tuner car. B. How hard is it to replace a transmission from auto to manual. On some cars ive worked on its been harder on other easier. So compare this to something please. Thats alot. NISSAN pride worldwide

-Mikey


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

automatic? no.. they're slow as dogshit..

5 speeds can be decently quick with a turbo'd engine, but it's still a heavy FWD sedan.. and limited aftermarket.


----------

